# slow to show desktop icons



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

Other than the following problem, the computer and apps run fine.

I start the computer, xp pro starts up and displays the screen which shows the users available (all seems well to this point). A user is selected, the desktop appears with all the icons (approx 40). The problem is that the icons are not immediately displayed properly. A box is displayed for them all, but it takes a minute or two to display the proper contents (picture of the icon). They seem to display properly in bunches of 2 or 3 until all are displayed.

I am up to date on my anti virus and have run a complete scan on the system several times.
Spybot has been run with all items in question removed.
Msconfig has been run and all unnecessary startup items have been removed.
I have a piece of software - Windows Startup Inspector which also does not show any unnecessary items being started.
I have also checked any other start up folders that I could find and don't see anything that would lead me to this problem.

It has not always done this. Its been doing it the last couple of months, but I just can't remember exactly when or what I may have done prior to this starting.

A I stated above, other than this problem everything runs just fine.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but this is due to the amount of icons on your desktop as these have to be drawn onto your desktop it is taking time to do this. If possible reduce the amount of icons and the problem should ease.


Wizzkid


----------



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for your response.

I have tried reducing them to approx 20, but I have the same problem. As well, we have many computers at work that certainly have more icons on the desktop than mine at home.

An interesting note - if logging on as a different user, who also has approx 30 icons, they come up just fine. It almost seems that it is having problems locating some of the icons which is causing the delay. As far as I can tell I don't have any icons or shortcuts that don't point anywhere.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

anyone else ??


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Just a thought but are the icons the original ones or have you changed them to your preferred ones....

I have noticed that the ones I have changed, sometimes take ages to appear, or come up as the original then change to the ones I changed them to...if you can understand what I mean by that......

My solution was to make sure that all of the icons I preferred were stored in a folder in My Documents so that when the machine booted, it found the path to the shortcuts much easier and quicker ...the same happens with my preferred cursors, if I leave them on disc I have to change them back each time I reboot....

This may not be the case with your machine but worth checking out...


----------



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean.
The majority of the icons on my desktop were placed there when a program was installed.
The remaining are shortcuts that I have placed on the desktop. I have went thru them all and ensured that they are valid. I'm stumped as to what is causing this problem.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Then the icons are the original ones ...

All the Icons on my desktop I have right clicked ...properties ...changed the icon to ones I prefer...sometimes these ones are stored on a disk or in a cursor or icon folder elsewhere...no accessible path... 

It was just a thought sorry it couldnt help Ill search some posts see if anything comes up


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Cannot find anything so try this...

1... Empty the recycle bin. 

2... Put all the shortcut desktop icons into the bin (NOT programs or MS produced icons such as My Computer or Recycle Bin 

3... Restart the computer then restore the icons from the bin. 

Note that the new shelliconcache file arrives after restart while the desktop icons are still in the recycle bin. It is unchanged when the computer is restarted after the icons have been restored to the desktop. I assume that the location of the icons (bin or desktop) is of no consequence.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

gaorr..

Did you ever find a solution to your question? I appear to have similar "problem" where desktop icons do not show immediately, but take a few seconds to show (over the white boxes that are shown in place of the actual icons at start).


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

alicez said:


> gaorr..
> 
> Did you ever find a solution to your question? I appear to have similar "problem" where desktop icons do not show immediately, but take a few seconds to show (over the white boxes that are shown in place of the actual icons at start).


See the IconCache Fix here:

http://www.aumha.org/reg1.htm


----------

